# Mines bigger than yours...



## ralphkern (Dec 15, 2013)

If you ever wondered which was bigger, a Borg cube or a Star destroyer, Babylon 5 or the V mothership...

Jeff Russell's STARSHIP DIMENSIONS


----------



## Mirannan (Dec 15, 2013)

Yup. Very nice site. But why do you want to know about the sizes of mines?


----------



## ralphkern (Dec 15, 2013)

Because I've always wanted to know the size of Bespins gas mine... D'uh


----------



## Vince W (Dec 17, 2013)

Great site. I go back to it now and again to see what's been added.


----------



## nightdreamer (Dec 21, 2013)

Hey, pretty cool site.  Just fun to browse if nothing else.  I'll keep checking back.


----------



## RCynic (Apr 14, 2014)

mirannan said:


> yup. Very nice site. But why do you want to know about the sizes of mines?



LOL...or why even assume we have mines? Good one.


----------



## Ice fyre (Apr 14, 2014)

A fantastic site. Lovley seeing all the smaller ships to scale and comaprable!


----------



## nightdreamer (May 6, 2014)

I haven't decided yet since it's still 3 1/2 books away from where I am now, but I might introduce a structure several light-years across, a 31st-order construct that's been self-evolving for 4.8 million years.  If I do, I'll let you know.


----------



## Mirannan (May 6, 2014)

I have seen mention of a supersized variant of the Dyson sphere concept. It would need the mass of a galactic cluster to build, unfortunately. It's a Dyson sphere surrounding an entire galaxy, with light sources (quasars were originally suggested!) orbiting it and air on the outside. Nanogee environment, stretching for hundreds of lightyears in depth and a radius of maybe 75,000 lightyears.


----------



## JonH (May 6, 2014)

Mirannan said:


> I have seen mention of a supersized variant of the Dyson sphere concept. It would need the mass of a galactic cluster to build, unfortunately. It's a Dyson sphere surrounding an entire galaxy, with light sources (quasars were originally suggested!) orbiting it and air on the outside. Nanogee environment, stretching for hundreds of lightyears in depth and a radius of maybe 75,000 lightyears.



My kid built one of those out of Lego, but I told her she had to dismantle it and put it away before supper. Seriously, this concept is so out of all human scale, I can't see any reader being capable of relating to it. Anyone on the outside capable of noticing it would have to have been used up in the building materials. If dark matter exists, surely the sheer around the ecliptic would shred it. A galactic radius Ringworld however...


----------



## Ursa major (May 6, 2014)

nightdreamer said:


> I haven't decided yet since it's still 3 1/2 books away from where I am now, but I might introduce a structure several light-years across, a 31st-order construct that's been self-evolving for 4.8 million years.  If I do, I'll let you know.


That's rather small**, but I'll grant you that it's impressively old. 


** - Many of my individual rills (transport conduits) are a lot longer than that on the outside. (They'd be useless if they were as long on the inside.) And as for the size of the linked rill networks....


----------



## George Ian (May 21, 2014)

Sorry folks, the largest ships in the Universe are the Arc Gravitymasters used to transport the entire population of Treb to Earth following the great plague of 2016.


----------



## Overread (May 21, 2014)

Honestly I'm surprised how big firefly is shown


----------

